# Best Recordings of Lucia di Lammermoor?



## bravenewworld

I just watched the 2011 Met performance of Lucia di Lammermoor twice in a day. Wonderful! This was the first time I'd ever seen this opera, and my first serious foray into operas other than those by Rossini or Handel. I must say- within the space of 24 hours it's sprung to the top, or very well near the top, of my list of favourite operas. 
I'm thinking of buying a recording (or two :devil of Lucia di Lammermoor. Any recommendations as to the best recordings (CD) of this sublime work?


----------



## Pugg

bravenewworld said:


> I just watched the 2011 Met performance of Lucia di Lammermoor twice in a day. Wonderful! This was the first time I'd ever seen this opera, and my first serious foray into operas other than those by Rossini or Handel. I must say- within the space of 24 hours it's sprung to the top, or very well near the top, of my list of favourite operas.
> I'm thinking of buying a recording (or two :devil of Lucia di Lammermoor. Any recommendations as to the best recordings (CD) of this sublime work?


Was that the one with Dessay or Netrebko?


----------



## Granate

These three are usual favourites of the fans. I really like all three.

Anyone knows great historical Lucias from Myto or Walhall labels?


----------



## Itullian

First of all, get this one.
It's great AND UNCUT.


----------



## Pugg

I would add this one.


----------



## bigshot

Sutherland. That is the best one I've ever heard.


----------



## DarkAngel

bigshot said:


> Sutherland. That is the best one I've ever heard.


For Joanie despite later recordings having mega allstar casts, best to get the earliest version live/studio possible while her voice was clear and lucid like a glacier feed mountain stream......


----------



## DarkAngel

bravenewworld said:


> I just watched the 2011 Met performance of Lucia di Lammermoor twice in a day. Wonderful! This was the first time I'd ever seen this opera, and my first serious foray into operas other than those by Rossini or Handel. I must say- within the space of 24 hours it's sprung to the top, or very well near the top, of my list of favourite operas.
> I'm thinking of buying a recording (or two :devil of Lucia di Lammermoor. Any recommendations as to the best recordings (CD) of this sublime work?


To start a collection go with best quality studio recordings of the great Lucia's








53 Callas (mono) - the ultimate assoluta tragidienne








61 Sutherland - clear massive voice








Anna Moffo newly remastered with strong male cast


----------



## bravenewworld

Pugg said:


> Was that the one with Dessay or Netrebko?


It was with Dessay


----------



## bravenewworld

DarkAngel said:


> To start a collection go with best quality studio recordings of the great Lucia's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 Callas (mono) - the ultimate assoluta tragidienne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 Sutherland - clear massive voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Moffo newly remastered with strong male cast


Hmm it looks like I'll go with all three of these- they seem to be a good combination of the suggestions of others here, as well. Thanks! What is the audio quality like on these older recordings from the '50s and '60s?


----------



## DarkAngel

bravenewworld said:


> Hmm it looks like I'll go with all three of these- they seem to be a good combination of the suggestions of others here, as well. Thanks! What is the audio quality like on these older recordings from the '50s and '60s?


Moffo and Sutherland very good 1960s stereo studio recordings, Callas clear 1950s mono studio recording, no problems just great performances


----------



## Pugg

bravenewworld said:


> It was with Dessay


That would be the best for me on DVD,( one can dream) perhaps you can find it on-line.


----------



## Jermaine

I don't know which is the best recording per say, but I have now listened to Dessay, Sutherland, and Callas.

Callas' 1953 version is otherworldly. It's like an outer-body experience. The tone of her voice is not the best on some pieces for me, but when it's right, it's absolutely right and on this recording she is the very essence of perfection. She not only masters this role, but she lives the role. I think with her version, out of the three I have heard, it's not only beautiful singing and unparalleled power and technique, but it's an experience.

Go for the experience, not everyone can accomplish that. So I recommend her version on this merit. ​


----------

